# Leaving Team Coyote



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I've decided that I leave Team Coyote because I just got tired of racing GASCARS and just race at Jerry's on Thus. nights. The traveling and things like the hotel rooms and gas is high. My dad will be racing in 08 season but I'll be at the drag strip with some friends or at Jerry's. Wish ya'll luck in 08, I know it won't be the same without me at the track, but don't worry about me I'll be fine, Tim will make an announcement to the team next week or week after that. 



Andy Simmons 23Crikey Racing!


----------



## jayhyper (Oct 8, 2007)

Why are you leaving the team? Are you not having fun anymore? Oh well you didn't do bad you beat me in the points we all have crappy years. I haven't had a good finish yet. Don't make a decision your going to regret that's all. I guess I will see you at Jerrys.
Later,
Jason
(TEAM COYOTE)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm going to keep the chassis but the motor is up for sale for $50 and I'm still part of the team. I'll will see ya at the Boyd Hughes Memoral race on Nov. 17. I just want to do something else in 08 and race at jerry's more often.By the way I've got an 1/10 scale off-road buggy and truck for sale in the off road section if you check it out. 


Andy 2301


----------

